# Does anyone have swollen tissues with FM



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I've been diagnosed with Fibro and Rheumatoid Arthritis. I've read even though your RA factors are high through bloodwork, a person still might not be positive for RA. I have swelling and pain in my knuckles, elbow, thumbs, hips and ankles. I've also read both sides would be affected at the same time. This doesn't happen to me. It's a different spot everyday over and over. My GP referred me to a specialist in RA, but I can't see the doctor until August. I'm so confused now.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Rowe, today I just got this as my Tip Of The Day from Immune Support, and I thought of you. I hope it helps!


> quote:Nagging symptoms, such as itchy, dry, or blotchy skin, may accompany fibromyalgia (FM). Dryness of the eyes and mouth (sicca syndrome) is not uncommon. Additionally, FM patients may experience a sensation of swelling, particularly in extremities (i.e., fingers). A common complaint is that a ring no longer fits. However, such swelling is not like the joint inflammation of arthritis; rather, it is a localized anomaly of FM of unknown cause.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Rowe,Are you still swollen and hurting? It seems like your appointment with the specialist will never get here!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2004)

Yup... I have the swelling all over my body. The insides of my legs are especially tender. My hips are incredibly painful most days. Lots of sleep, warm showers & baths along with gentle stretching helps.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Rowe, it sounds more like FM rearing it's ugly head. Hope you can get some answers soon from the specialist. Keep us posted.I had to get my rings resized because of the changes in the fingers. The RA Doc said there is no sign of RA---it's the fibro. Same with the insides by the knees. The left knee on the inside is swollen more than the right and is more painful. My hips bother me so much. The top of the shoulders are visibly swollen at all times, no matter what I try. Etc., etc. Lots of slow stretches, and trying to relax in a tub of nice warm water helps to ease the burning pain for a little while. I just ordered myself a Theracane to help put some pressure on those painful trigger points.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

I don't even wear rings anymore, except on rare occasion, for that very reason... especially in the summer.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

There definitely seems to be swelling and discomfort in my fingers and toes in the morning until I get them moving and my circulation going. I do think it is fluid settling in the tissues at night due to immobilization. I can't get my rings off in the morning, but I can get them off later in the morning. This does seem to be bilateral with me and in the same place. However, the fibro pain, although in definite spots, does change from day to day. I have no obvious swelling elsewhere. I do seem to get abdominal swelling and pain when on my feet too long, though. I imagine this is due to the pressure of gravity, and perhaps peristalsis shut-down.My philosphy is: "Go with the flow" - move when you have to, and rest you have to. Also known as: "Ya gotta do, what ya, gotta do." Oh, yeah, and "Accept what you can't change, and change what you can." Blah, blah, blah...... LOL. Keep us posted about the results of your appointment Rowe! M.


----------

